# Vip211 Search History Question



## gardner174 (Jun 27, 2007)

Is there any way to make my Vip211 receiver save my search history permanently ? I search almost every night for "hockey". Every night I have to type in a new search. The search history is somehow emptied or reset during the previous night. When I typed this question into the Dish online chat support, The guy asked, "how can I help you". When I typed the question in again, he said "I already read your initial question, what do I need for you". What a joke tech support is.


----------

